# Serra do Caldeirão Setembro 2012



## trovoadas (13 Out 2012 às 23:50)

Fotos tiradas no final de Setembro numa zona fortemente afectada pelo Incêndio Julho.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2012 às 23:51)

Bom registo, uma região que irá levar anos a recuperar.


----------



## Rainstorm (15 Out 2012 às 21:17)

Pelo menos uns 10 a 20 anos até voltar ao normal, e isso se não houver mais incêndios dessa dimensão!!


----------



## Black_Heart (16 Out 2012 às 00:54)

Bom registo. Uma pena um cenário assim


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2012 às 10:15)

Se puderes, daqui a meio ano volta lá, para partilhares a diferença.


----------

